
Help us test one-to-one voice and video conversations on Signal Desktop - joeyespo
https://signal.org/blog/desktop-calling-beta/
======
captn3m0
The Signal Beta desktop app takes up 350MB on Linux. (The new release, at
least).

Really need to figure out how to install it with a system wide electron.

------
weitzj
Does anybody know if one can program a chatbot for the signalapp?

Ideally in Go or Rust would be nice

~~~
jraph
Maybe with signal-cli? (Java)

[https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli](https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli)

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Which is created against Moxie's will, I might add.

~~~
jraph
Can you elaborate? It is built with a fork of a library written by the Signal
team. This fork is not upstreamed because moxie does not like the code iirc,
but afaik he did not come to the project and tell them to stop like he did for
LibreSignal.

------
neckardt
I've been waiting for desktop video calling for years! This is the first
official news I've heard of it, I will definitely join the beta test.

------
Malp
Very glad to see this feature coming to desktop!

